# We adopted a cat!



## Sarah King (Feb 9, 2016)

So this little fella came into my vets full of cat flu and living wild since the day he was born. He was approx 6 weeks.

His friend he came in with was so ill, ruptured an eye and had worms. Sadly was put to sleep.

but this little guy i begged the vet to avoid pts. He could barely breathe, his eyes were soooo dry, he was full of worms (His belly was huge!) Something clicked and i named him Oreo and cared for him in isolation. We nursed him back to health. Hes now 14 weeks old and home with us.

Before i met him i never even wanted a cat or even considered one but i'm so in love.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

he is absolutely gorgeous and one very lucky kitten to have found you 

More pictures soon please @Sarah King


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Sarah King 
Handsome boy!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous boy and lucky too :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gorgeous boy. Looks the picture of health. You were meant for each other


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

What a stunning little chap, and a very lucky one to have found you @Sarah King .


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww he's beautiful! You have done an amazing job of nursing him back to health. He looks in fab condition bless him. Well done!! And welcome to PF both of you xx


----------



## topsitall (Feb 28, 2018)

nice pics


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for taking care of him, looks like its paying off ten fold x


----------



## Bella's Human (Mar 14, 2018)

He is very Handsome


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

Oh my goodness - he is splendid. What a smart handsome chappie in his bow tie! I'm not surprised you fell in love.


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Oreo is going from strength to strength. He has grown so big now and is in perfect shape and his previous ailments don't seem to bother him anymore.

He was castrated a few weeks ago and recovered wonderfully.

We decided he was going to be an indoor cat after weighing up our options. Living near a very busy road and seeing cat fights every time we leave our house soon made our mind up.

So in true crazy person manor we made him a harness and he now comes on countryside walks. He goes in our dogs buggy or backpack if other dogs approach to keep him safe and he loves a good adventure with our pooch.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

He is SO cute x


----------

